# Learning herbs and spices



## watermelonman (Apr 1, 2011)

I am trying to get a handle on exactly what everything on my spice shelf tastes like, what it pairs with and what is likely to be a good use. Obviously you learn this over time when you use more and more, but what about having some kind of short term tasting? Is there a good dissolver or something else to do to these ingredients to get a handle on the flavors and potency? When brewing with a new ingredient I usually steep a small amount in water to make a miniature tea so I can see what it tastes like with hops or malted sugar before committing to an entire batch and waiting for fermentation.


----------



## garlicjosh (Apr 1, 2011)

My big thing when working with new spices/herbs is to really find a dish where it plays a big role.  My first time using tarragon, I made a simple Tarragon butter sauce.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 1, 2011)

I tend to depend on smell more than taste.  When I am cooking, I open my spice drawer and pull out a little pinch of something, crush it in my fingers and see if I think the smell goes with whatever I am cooking.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 1, 2011)

Taste it.  Make a note of what you think of it.

Google "xxx recipe" as in tarragon recipe or cumin recipe.

You'll find lots of information on the herb or spice and how they are commonly used in cooking.


----------



## garlicjosh (Apr 1, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> I tend to depend on smell more than taste.  When I am cooking, I open my spice drawer and pull out a little pinch of something, crush it in my fingers and see if I think the smell goes with whatever I am cooking.




do that way more then I could even start to explain..some of my best recipes came from doing that


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 1, 2011)

I think a lot of it is trial and error.  If you are going to use something you have never tried before, I would suggest only using a little bit. This way, if you don't like it, it won't over power and totally ruin whatever you are cooking. There are some herbs I seldom use because I am fond of other ones that I find interchangeable.  I feel that you don't have to use certain ones just because the recipe calls for it. 
TIP: When cooking a sauce, soup, stew or chili type dish, take a bit out in a bowl, add whatever it is and let sit for a couple of minutes for the flavor to infuse. Then, sample it. I only add herbs near the end anyway.

The more I cook and experiment over the years, I am starting to realize that most spices work with almost anything, if that is the flavor you like.


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 1, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> I tend to depend on smell more than taste.  When I am cooking, I open my spice drawer and pull out a little pinch of something, crush it in my fingers and see if I think the smell goes with whatever I am cooking.



This works for me too.  You know the taste of the food you are making, and by smelling the spice you can tell if it would taste good with it.

Also just Google spice uses and you'll find oodles of charts listing the spice, things to use it in, and medicinal teas you can make with them.  Print yourself a copy of the best one(s) and you can use it for recipe ideas.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2011)

You could mix a little of each of a number of herbs into cream cheese in separate batches with labels. Let them sit for a while, maybe a few hours. Refrigerate them if you are going to wait more than an hour. Let them come to room temperature and spread on some crackers and taste what they are like. Take notes.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 2, 2011)

wow, i could eat just from taxy's experiments! 

one more vote for the pinch/crush/roll taste method with a few additions.

if you're making a blend or rub, taste it after you've combined things. you need to check the balance.

some fresh herbs such as basil smell strong at first but shortly thereafter the flavour disappears, so they should be added at the end.

others like rosemary are very strong so.a little goes a long way no matter when it's added.

learning the difference just takes practice.

along taxy's idea, you can try making compound butters with herbs to melt over hot food for trial runs.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 2, 2011)

Compound butters--good idea.  You could put them on bread, just to see what they taste like!!

My problem is remembering, when I am cooking a piece of meat or some veggies, that I have a whole drawer full of good tasting stuff, and that I need to use them.


----------



## watermelonman (May 26, 2011)

taxlady said:


> You could mix a little of each of a number of herbs into cream cheese in separate batches with labels. Let them sit for a while, maybe a few hours. Refrigerate them if you are going to wait more than an hour. Let them come to room temperature and spread on some crackers and taste what they are like. Take notes.



Cream cheese, I think that was the secret blending agent I was looking for. Thanks much!


----------



## ranleemil (May 29, 2011)

*Perfect Match*



garlicjosh said:


> My big thing when working with new spices/herbs is to really find a dish where it plays a big role. My first time using tarragon, I made a simple Tarragon butter sauce.


 While tarragon is the key ingredient in Sauce Chasseur, my favoite use is in lobster dishes. The best!


----------



## dcSaute (May 29, 2011)

once upon a time somewhere I tripped over a fairly extensive list - 130 spices, about 100 dishes.  minor problem.... the organization was by

Spice - 
dish A, dish B

etc which was less than fully useful, so I rearranged it:

almond cookies - FENNEL SEEDS
apple pie - CINNAMON
applesauce - CINNAMON
applesauce - NUTMEG
artichokes - ROSEMARY
artichokes - SAGE
artichokes - SAVORY
artichokes - TARRAGON
artichokes - THYME
asparagus - CHIVES
asparagus - THYME
bagels - SESAME SEEDS
baked and broiled fish - BASIL
baked and broiled fish - HORSERADISH
baked apples - CINNAMON
baked apples - FENNEL
baked beans - CINNAMON
baked beans - CLOVES
baked beans - CUMIN
baked chicken - CUMIN
baked fish - MARJORAM
baked potatoes - CHIVES
baked/glazed ham - CINNAMON
baked/glazed ham - CLOVES
Bananas Foster - CINNAMON
barbecue sauce - BASIL
barbecue sauce - CHILI POWDER
bean dishes - CINNAMON
bean salad - CELERY SEED
bean salad - CORIANDER
bean salad - SAVORY
bean soup - BASIL
bean soups - NUTMEG
bean soups - ROSEMARY
bean soups - SAGE
beans - SAVORY
beans and rice - CUMIN
Bearnaise sauce - CHERVIL
beef - CELERY SEED
beef - CHIVES
beef - GARLIC
beef - OREGANO
beef - PARSLEY
beef - THYME
beef dishes - CHERVIL
beef dishes - SAGE
beef marinades - BAY LEAF
beef marinades - CLOVES
beef roasts - ROSEMARY
beef soups - NUTMEG
beef soups and stews - CORIANDER
beef stew - BAY LEAF
beef stew - MARJORAM
beef stews - NUTMEG
beef stews and soups - ALLSPICE
beef with bearnaise sauce - TARRAGON
beets - CARAWAY SEED
beets - CLOVES
beets - CORIANDER
beets - FENNEL SEEDS
beets - HORSERADISH
beets - ROSEMARY
beets - SAVORY
beets - TARRAGON
bell peppers - OREGANO
bell peppers - PARSLEY
biscuits - SAGE
black bean soup - CILANTRO
black bean soup - CUMIN
black beans - BAY LEAF
black beans - CUMIN
boiled beef - BAY LEAF
boiled beef - DILL
boiled beef - HORSERADISH
boiled cabbage - CARAWAY SEED
boiled potatoes - CORIANDER
boiled potatoes - DILL
boiled potatoes - MINT
boiled potatoes - ROSEMARY
borscht - CARAWAY SEED
borscht - DILL
borscht - FENNEL SEEDS
bouillabaisse - FENNEL SEEDS
bouillabaisse - SAFFRON
bouquets garni - THYME
bouquets garnis - FENNEL SEEDS
braises - ALLSPICE
braises - BAY LEAF
braises - CINNAMON
braises - CLOVES
braises - GINGER
braises - PAPRIKA
bread - MARJORAM
breads - ALLSPICE
breads - ANISE
breads - CARAWAY SEED
breads - CARDAMOM
breads - FENNEL SEEDS
breads - NUTMEG
breads - POPPY SEED
breads - SESAME SEEDS
breadsticks - FENNEL SEEDS
broccoli - NUTMEG
broccoli - TARRAGON
broccoli - THYME
broiled fish - DILL
broiled fish - GINGER
broiled fish - THYME
broiled rabbit - THYME
broiled swordfish - ROSEMARY
Brussels sprouts - CARAWAY SEED
Brussels sprouts - SAGE
butternut squash - CINNAMON
cabbage - CUMIN
cabbage - DILL
cabbage - FENNEL SEEDS
cabbage - FENNEL
cabbage - SAGE
cabbage - SAVORY
cabbage rolls - CARAWAY SEED
cabbages - ROSEMARY
Cajun & creole? dishes - CAYENNE
cakes - ALLSPICE
cakes - ANISE
cakes - CARDAMOM
cakes - CINNAMON
cakes - CLOVES
cakes - FENNEL SEEDS
cakes - GINGER
cakes - NUTMEG
cakes - POPPY SEED
calves liver - CHIVES
cappuccino - CINNAMON
carrot salad - CURRY POWDER
carrots - ALLSPICE
carrots - CARAWAY SEED
carrots - CHERVIL
carrots - CINNAMON
carrots - CLOVES
carrots - DILL
carrots - FENNEL SEEDS
carrots - FENNEL
carrots - GINGER
carrots - MINT
carrots - NUTMEG
carrots - ROSEMARY
carrots - SAGE
carrots - THYME
casseroles - BAY LEAF
cauliflower - CARAWAY SEED
cauliflower - CHIVES
cauliflower - NUTMEG
cauliflower - ROSEMARY
cauliflower - TARRAGON
cheese dips - DILL
cheese dishes - CHERVIL
cheese dishes - MACE
cheese dishes - ROSEMARY
cheese dishes - SAGE
cheese omelets - SAGE
cheese sandwiches - SAGE
cheese spreads - SESAME SEEDS
cherry pie - CINNAMON
chick peas - CUMIN
chicken - SESAME SEEDS
chicken - TARRAGON
chicken - TURMERIC
chicken cacciatore - OREGANO
chicken cacciatore - PARSLEY
chicken dishes - BASIL
chicken dishes - CURRY POWDER
chicken or meat pies - SAVORY
chicken salad - BASIL
chicken salad - CUMIN
chicken salad - MARJORAM
chicken salad - SAGE
chicken salad - TARRAGON
chicken soup - TARRAGON
chicken soup - THYME
chicken stock - BAY LEAF
chicken stock - THYME
chili - CHILI POWDER
chili - CORIANDER
chili - CUMIN
chili - CURRY POWDER
chow chow - DILL
chowder - BAY LEAF
chowder - DILL
chowder - THYME
chowders - ROSEMARY
chowders - TARRAGON
chutney - CORIANDER
chutney - FENNEL SEEDS
chutney - FENUGREEK
chutney - GINGER
chutney - MINT
chutneys - CURRY POWDER
cioppino - SAFFRON
Cobb salad - WATERCRESS
cocktail sauce - CHILI POWDER
cocktail sauce - HORSERADISH
coffee - CINNAMON
cold soups - APPLEMINT
cole slaw - CARAWAY SEED
cole slaw - DILL
consomm? - SAGE
cooked fruit - CINNAMON
cooked fruit - CLOVES
cooked fruit - CORIANDER
cooked fruit - GINGER
cookies - ALLSPICE
cookies - ANISE
cookies - CARDAMOM
cookies - CINNAMON
cookies - GINGER
cookies - MACE
cookies - NUTMEG
cookies - POPPY SEED
cookies - SESAME SEEDS
corn - OREGANO
corn - PARSLEY
corn - ROSEMARY
corn soup - SAGE
cornbread - ROSEMARY
cornbread - SAGE
cornbread - THYME
corned beef - CLOVES
cottage cheese - CARAWAY SEED
cottage cheese - CHIVES
cottage cheese - DILL
cottage cheese - POPPY SEED
cottage cheese - WATERCRESS
court bouillon - THYME
crawfish bisques - THYME
cream cheese - CARAWAY SEED
cream cheese - GARLIC
cream sauces - CURRY POWDER
cream sauces - DILL
cream sauces - SAFFRON
cream sauces - TARRAGON
cream soups - CURRY POWDER
cream soups - NUTMEG
creamed fish - TARRAGON
creamed vegetables - NUTMEG
Creole sauce - THYME
croutons - CHILI POWDER
cucumber - GARLIC
cucumber salad - CARAWAY SEED
cucumber salads - DILL
cucumber yogurt salad - CORIANDER
cucumbers - CORIANDER
cucumbers - MINT
cucumbers - WATERCRESS
curries - CAYENNE
curries - CHILI POWDER
curries - CINNAMON
curries - CLOVES
curries - CORIANDER
curries - CUMIN
curries - CURRY POWDER
curries - FENNEL SEEDS
curries - FENUGREEK
curries - GINGER
curries - MINT
curries - SAFFRON
curries - TURMERIC
curry powder - TURMERIC
custards - MACE
custards - NUTMEG
dessert toppings - CINNAMON
deviled eggs - CUMIN
dips - CHILI POWDER
dips - CHIVES
dips with sour cream or mayonnaise bases - DILL
dolmades - OREGANO
dolmades - PARSLEY
dried bean - OREGANO
dried bean - PARSLEY
duck - FENNEL
duck - THYME
Edam cheese - CURRY POWDER
egg dishes - CARAWAY SEED
egg dishes - CHERVIL
egg dishes - CHILI POWDER
egg dishes - SAVORY
egg dishes - TARRAGON
egg dishes - THYME
egg dishes - TURMERIC
egg dishes - WATERCRESS
egg salad - CELERY SEED
egg salad - CHERVIL
egg salad - HORSERADISH
egg salad - MARJORAM
eggnog - ALLSPICE
eggnog - CINNAMON
eggnog - NUTMEG
eggplant - BASIL
eggplant - MARJORAM
eggplant - MINT
eggplant - OREGANO
eggplant - PARSLEY
eggplant - SAGE
eggplant - SAVORY
eggplant - THYME
eggs - CHIVES
eggs - CURRY POWDER
eggs - DILL
eggs - OREGANO
eggs - PARSLEY
eggs - ROSEMARY
enchiladas - CUMIN
etouff?e - THYME
fish - ALLSPICE
fish - CHERVIL
fish - CHIVES
fish - DILL
fish - FENNEL SEEDS
fish - FENNEL
fish - GARLIC
fish - MACE
fish - MARJORAM
fish - SAGE
fish - TARRAGON
fish - TURMERIC
fish batters - SESAME SEEDS
fish chowder - NUTMEG
fish chowder - OREGANO
fish chowder - PARSLEY
fish chowder - SAVORY
fish dishes - CURRY POWDER
fish dishes - PAPRIKA
fish sauces - MACE
fish stock - BAY LEAF
fish stock - THYME
flavored mayonnaises - FENNEL
fowl - MARJORAM
French toast - CINNAMON
French toast - NUTMEG
fresh and cooked fruit - ALLSPICE
fresh tomatoes - OREGANO
fresh tomatoes - PARSLEY
fruit - ANISE
fruit - CINNAMON
fruit - CLOVES
fruit cake - CLOVES
fruit cocktails - WATERCRESS
fruit desserts - MACE
fruit desserts - NUTMEG
fruit dishes - CARDAMOM
fruit pies - ANISE
fruit preserves - ALLSPICE
fruit salads - MINT
fruit salads - SESAME SEEDS
fruits - CURRY POWDER
game - BAY LEAF
game - OREGANO
game - PARSLEY
game - ROSEMARY
game - SAGE
game dishes - CORIANDER
garam masala - CORIANDER
garam masala - CURRY POWDER
garnish - CHIVES
garnish - MINT
garnishes - CHERVIL
garnishes - WATERCRESS
gazpacho - BASIL
gazpacho - MINT
German potato salad - BASIL
gingerbread - CORIANDER
gingerbread - GINGER
goat cheese - CHIVES
goat cheese - THYME
gorgonzola cheese - WATERCRESS
goulash - FENNEL SEEDS
goulashes - PAPRIKA
gravies - ROSEMARY
green beans - BASIL
green beans - CARAWAY SEED
green beans - CORIANDER
green beans - DILL
green beans - MARJORAM
green beans - NUTMEG
green beans - ROSEMARY
green beans - SAGE
green beans - SAVORY
green beans - THYME
Green Goddess Dressing - CHIVES
Green Goddess dressing - TARRAGON
green peas - ROSEMARY
green salads - CHERVIL
green salads - CHIVES
green vegetables - MARJORAM
green vegetables - OREGANO
green vegetables - PARSLEY
greens - SESAME SEEDS
grilled fish - ROSEMARY
grilled lamb - THYME
grilled meats - GINGER
grilled meats - ROSEMARY
grilled meats - TARRAGON
ground beef - CORIANDER
ground lamb - CORIANDER
guacamole - CHERVIL
guacamole - CILANTRO
guacamole - CUMIN
gumbo - THYME
gyros - OREGANO
gyros - PARSLEY
ham - HORSERADISH
herb butter - SAVORY
herb butter - TARRAGON
herb butter - THYME
herb butters - CHIVES
herb vinegar - SAVORY
herb vinegars - CHIVES
herb vinegars - FENNEL
herb vinegars - MINT
herb vinegars - TARRAGON
herb vinegars - THYME
herbed breads - BASIL
herbed breads - DILL
herbed breads - ROSEMARY
herbed breads - SAGE
herbed breads - SAVORY
herbed breads - THYME
hot and sour soup - CHIVES
hot cider - NUTMEG
hot spiced drinks - CINNAMON
hot spiced drinks - CLOVES
hummus - SESAME SEEDS

oops, too long . . .


----------



## Zhizara (May 29, 2011)

Don't stop now!  I'd like to copy and transfer the info to a spread sheet.  TIA.


----------



## dcSaute (May 29, 2011)

I cut it off at "I" - here's the bottom of the list.  it's not "perfect" bu it's a real good starter methinks.

iced tea - MINT
Indian pudding - CINNAMON
Indian pudding - GINGER
Italian sausage - FENNEL
jambalaya - BAY LEAF
jellies - CARDAMOM
jellies - MACE
jellies - MINT
kidney beans - CUMIN
lamb - CELERY SEED
lamb - CHIVES
lamb - DILL
lamb - FENNEL
lamb - GARLIC
lamb - MARJORAM
lamb - MINT
lamb - SAGE
lamb - SAVORY
lamb - THYME
lamb chops - BASIL
lamb stew - BAY LEAF
lamb stew - CORIANDER
lasagna - OREGANO
lasagna - PARSLEY
leeks - TARRAGON
leeks - THYME
lentil soup - CORIANDER
lentil soup - SAVORY
lentil soup - THYME
lentils - BAY LEAF
lentils - SAGE
lentils - SAVORY
lima beans - MARJORAM
lima beans - ROSEMARY
lima beans - SAGE
lima beans - TARRAGON
liqueurs - ANISE
liver - GARLIC
liver - ROSEMARY
liver - SAGE
marinades - BAY LEAF
marinades - CELERY SEED
marinades - CILANTRO
marinades - CORIANDER
marinades - FENNEL SEEDS
marinades - OREGANO
marinades - PARSLEY
marinades - ROSEMARY
marinades - TARRAGON
marinades for beef - CLOVES
meat and poultry stuffings - SAGE
meat loaf - CELERY SEED
meat loaf - CHILI POWDER
meat loaf - CUMIN
meat loaf - OREGANO
meat loaf - PARSLEY
meat loaf - SAVORY
meat stocks - BAY LEAF
meatballs - CHILI POWDER
meatballs - CUMIN
Mexican food - CAYENNE
mince pie - ALLSPICE
mincemeat - GINGER
minestrone - FENNEL
minestrone - OREGANO
minestrone - PARSLEY
mint juleps - MINT
mixed green salad - OREGANO
mixed green salad - PARSLEY
mixed green salad - TARRAGON
mixed green salad - THYME
mixed green salads - FENNEL
mixed green salads - ROSEMARY
mixed green salads - SAVORY
moussaka - CINNAMON
moussaka - OREGANO
moussaka - PARSLEY
mozzarella cheese - BASIL
mushroom soup - TARRAGON
mushrooms - FENNEL SEEDS
mushrooms - MARJORAM
mushrooms - NUTMEG
mushrooms - OREGANO
mushrooms - PARSLEY
mushrooms - ROSEMARY
mushrooms - TARRAGON
mushrooms - THYME
mustard - SESAME SEEDS
mustards - TURMERIC
noodles - SESAME SEEDS
omelets - CHIVES
omelets - SAVORY
omelets - TARRAGON
onion soup - OREGANO
onion soup - PARSLEY
onion soup - THYME
onions - NUTMEG
onions - OREGANO
onions - PARSLEY
onions - SAGE
onions - TARRAGON
onions - THYME
oysters rockefeller - TARRAGON
paella - SAFFRON
pasta sauce - FENNEL SEEDS
pasta sauce - GARLIC
pasta sauces - BASIL
pasta sauces - BAY LEAF
pasta sauces - OREGANO
pasta sauces - PARSLEY
pasta sauces - TARRAGON
pastitsio - CINNAMON
pastries - CARDAMOM
pastries - CINNAMON
pastries - FENNEL SEEDS
pastries - POPPY SEED
pates - SAGE
pea soup - ALLSPICE
pea soup - CORIANDER
peas - BASIL
peas - CHERVIL
peas - DILL
peas - FENNEL SEEDS
peas - MINT
peas - SAGE
peas - SAVORY
peas - TARRAGON
pesto - BASIL
pesto - GARLIC
pickled vegetables - CURRY POWDER
pickled vegetables - THYME
pickles - ALLSPICE
pickles - CELERY SEED
pickles - CLOVES
pickles - CORIANDER
pickles - DILL
pickles - GARLIC
pickles - MACE
pickles - TURMERIC
pickling - CARDAMOM
pies - CARDAMOM
pies - CINNAMON
pies - CLOVES
pies - GINGER
pies - NUTMEG
pilafs - CORIANDER
pilafs - SAFFRON
pinto beans - CUMIN
piroshki - POPPY SEED
pizza - FENNEL
pizza - OREGANO
pizza - PARSLEY
pizza sauce - FENNEL SEEDS
pizza sauce - GARLIC
poached fish - BAY LEAF
polenta - CORIANDER
pork - CHIVES
pork - CORIANDER
pork - GARLIC
pork - MACE
pork - THYME
pork dishes - ANISE
pork dishes - CARAWAY SEED
pork dishes - MINT
pork dishes - SAGE
pork roasts - ROSEMARY
pork sausage - CILANTRO
pork sausage - MARJORAM
pork sausage - SAGE
pork stews - SAGE
posole - OREGANO
posole - PARSLEY
pot roast - ALLSPICE
pot roast - BAY LEAF
potato casseroles - CUMIN
potato dishes - PAPRIKA
potato salad - DILL
potato soup - ALLSPICE
potato soup - DILL
potato soup - MARJORAM
potatoes - BASIL
potatoes - DILL
potatoes - FENNEL SEEDS
potatoes - FENNEL
potatoes - HORSERADISH
potatoes - MARJORAM
potatoes - MINT
potatoes - OREGANO
potatoes - PARSLEY
potatoes - ROSEMARY
potatoes - SAGE
potatoes - THYME
poultry - BAY LEAF
poultry - CURRY POWDER
poultry - DILL
poultry - FENUGREEK
poultry - GARLIC
poultry - GINGER
poultry - MARJORAM
poultry - NUTMEG
poultry - OREGANO
poultry - PAPRIKA
poultry - PARSLEY
poultry - ROSEMARY
poultry - SAVORY
poultry - THYME
poultry dishes - MACE
poultry dishes - TARRAGON
poultry stuffing - BASIL
poultry stuffing - THYME
pound cake - MACE
preserves - CINNAMON
prime rib - HORSERADISH
puddings - ALLSPICE
puddings - CINNAMON
puddings - CLOVES
puddings - NUTMEG
pumpkin - ALLSPICE
pumpkin - CARDAMOM
pumpkin - NUTMEG
pumpkin pie - ALLSPICE
pumpkin pie - CLOVES
pumpkin pie - GINGER
pumpkin pie - NUTMEG
quiches - NUTMEG
rabbit - BASIL
rabbit - MINT
red beans and rice - BAY LEAF
red beans and rice - THYME
relishes - ALLSPICE
relishes - CELERY SEED
relishes - CORIANDER
relishes - DILL
relishes - TURMERIC
remoulade sauces - CHIVES
rice - SAVORY
rice dishes - BASIL
rice dishes - CORIANDER
rice dishes - CUMIN
rice dishes - MARJORAM
rice dishes - SAFFRON
rice dishes - TURMERIC
rice pudding - CORIANDER
rice pudding - NUTMEG
risotto - SAFFRON
roast chicken - ROSEMARY
roast goose - THYME
roast lamb - MINT
roast lamb - ROSEMARY
roast pork - FENNEL SEEDS
roast pork - OREGANO
roast pork - PARSLEY
roast pork - SAGE
roast pork - SAVORY
roast turkey - OREGANO
roast turkey - PARSLEY
roasted chicken - CUMIN
roasted chicken - TARRAGON
roasted goat - CURRY POWDER
roasted meat and poultry - CHERVIL
rolls - FENNEL SEEDS
rolls - POPPY SEED
rolls - SESAME SEEDS
rye bread - CARAWAY SEED
salad dressings - BASIL
salad dressings - CELERY SEED
salad dressings - DILL
salad dressings - GARLIC
salad dressings - GINGER
salad dressings - HORSERADISH
salad dressings - OREGANO
salad dressings - PARSLEY
salad dressings - POPPY SEED
salad dressings - TARRAGON
salad dressings - TURMERIC
salad garnish - SESAME SEEDS
salads - APPLEMINT
salads - DILL
salads - GARLIC
salads - MARJORAM
salads - SESAME SEEDS
salads - TARRAGON
salads - THYME
salads - WATERCRESS
salmon - MINT
salsa - MINT
salsas - CILANTRO
salsas - CUMIN
sauces - APPLEMINT
sauces - CLOVES
sauces - NUTMEG
sauces - TARRAGON
sauces - TURMERIC
sauerbraten - CARAWAY SEED
sauerbraten - CINNAMON
sauerbraten - GINGER
sauerkraut - CARAWAY SEED
sauerkraut - CURRY POWDER
sauerkraut - DILL
sausage - CORIANDER
sausage - HORSERADISH
sausage - SAGE
sausages - CURRY POWDER
sausages - FENNEL SEEDS
sausages - OREGANO
sausages - PARSLEY
sausages - SAVORY
sauteed chicken - CUMIN
sauteed chicken - SAGE
sauteed mushrooms - CHERVIL
seafood - CAYENNE
seafood - DILL
seafood - FENNEL SEEDS
seafood - FENNEL
seafood - MARJORAM
seafood - OREGANO
seafood - PARSLEY
seafood - ROSEMARY
seafood - SAFFRON
seafood - SAVORY
seafood - TARRAGON
seafood - THYME
seafood dishes - BASIL
seafood salad - OREGANO
seafood salad - PARSLEY
seafood salad - TARRAGON
shellfish - BASIL
shellfish - CORIANDER
shellfish - FENNEL
shellfish - TARRAGON
shellfish - THYME
shish kabobs - MINT
shish kebab - THYME
sliced pears - WATERCRESS
smoked fish - HORSERADISH
souffl?s - SAGE
soups - BASIL
soups - BAY LEAF
soups - CAYENNE
soups - CELERY SEED
soups - GARLIC
soups - SAGE
soups - SAVORY
soups - WATERCRESS
sour cream dips - HORSERADISH
souvlakia - THYME
souvlakia - WATERCRESS
spaghetti sauce - BASIL
spaghetti sauce - FENNEL
spaghetti sauce - MARJORAM
Spanish rice - CUMIN
spice cakes - ALLSPICE
spice cakes - CINNAMON
spice cakes - CLOVES
spice cakes - GINGER
spice cookies - ALLSPICE
spice cookies - CINNAMON
spice cookies - CLOVES
spice cookies - GINGER
spinach - ALLSPICE
spinach - CHERVIL
spinach - MACE
spinach - MARJORAM
spinach - NUTMEG
spinach - ROSEMARY
spinach - TARRAGON
spinach - THYME
spring rolls - MINT
squash - CINNAMON
squash - NUTMEG
squash - SAGE
squash soup - SAGE
stewed beef - OREGANO
stewed beef - PARSLEY
stewed beef - SAVORY
stewed beef - THYME
stewed fruit - NUTMEG
stewed tomatoes - OREGANO
stewed tomatoes - PARSLEY
stews - BASIL
stews - BAY LEAF
stews - CORIANDER
stews - GARLIC
stews - PAPRIKA
stews - TARRAGON
stir fries - CORIANDER
stir fries - GINGER
stir fries - SESAME SEEDS
stir fry - GARLIC
stocks - BAY LEAF
stocks - CLOVES
stuffed fish - SAGE
stuffings - MARJORAM
stuffings - ROSEMARY
stuffings - SAGE
stuffings - SAVORY
stuffings - THYME
summer squash - BASIL
summer squash - CHERVIL
summer squash - OREGANO
summer squash - PARSLEY
summer squash - ROSEMARY
summer squash - SAVORY
Swedish meatballs - NUTMEG
sweet potatoes - CARDAMOM
sweet potatoes - CINNAMON
sweet potatoes - CLOVES
sweet potatoes - NUTMEG
sweet rolls - ANISE
tabouli - MINT
tartar sauce - CHERVIL
tartar sauce - DILL
tartar sauce - TARRAGON
three bean salad - OREGANO
three bean salad - PARSLEY
tomato dishes - BASIL
tomato juice - OREGANO
tomato juice - PARSLEY
tomato juice - TARRAGON
tomato salads - CORIANDER
tomato salads - MINT
tomato sauce - THYME
tomato sauces - BASIL
tomato sauces - BAY LEAF
tomato sauces - GARLIC
tomato sauces - MARJORAM
tomato sauces - OREGANO
tomato sauces - PARSLEY
tomato sauces - ROSEMARY
tomato soup - ALLSPICE
tomato soup - CHERVIL
tomato soup - DILL
tomato soup - OREGANO
tomato soup - PARSLEY
tomato soup - SAGE
tomato soup - TARRAGON
tomato soup - THYME
tomato soups - GARLIC
tomato soups - MARJORAM
tomatoes - CELERY SEED
tomatoes - CHIVES
tomatoes - DILL
tomatoes - FENNEL SEEDS
tomatoes - MARJORAM
tomatoes - ROSEMARY
tomatoes - SAGE
tomatoes - SAVORY
tomatoes - SESAME SEEDS
tomatoes - TARRAGON
tomatoes - THYME
tossed salads - BASIL
tuna salad - CARAWAY SEED
tuna salad - SAGE
turkey - MARJORAM
turkey salad - SAGE
turkey soup - SAGE
turnips - ALLSPICE
turnips - MARJORAM
turnips - ROSEMARY
turtle soup - THYME
veal - CHIVES
veal - MARJORAM
veal - ROSEMARY
veal - SAGE
veal - SAVORY
veal - TARRAGON
veal chops - OREGANO
veal chops - PARSLEY
veal Mustard - MINT
veal roast - BAY LEAF
veal roast - CHERVIL
veal sausage - MARJORAM
veal stew - BASIL
vegetable dishes - CHIVES
vegetable dishes - GARLIC
vegetable dishes - MACE
vegetable salads - SESAME SEEDS
vegetable soup - DILL
vegetable soup - OREGANO
vegetable soup - PARSLEY
vegetable soup - ROSEMARY
vegetable soup - SAGE
vegetable soup - THYME
vegetable soups and stews - CELERY SEED
vegetables - CHERVIL
vegetables - THYME
vegetables - TURMERIC
vegetarian chili - CHILI POWDER
vegetarian chili - CUMIN
vichyssoise - CHERVIL
vichyssoise - CHIVES
vichyssoise - NUTMEG
vinaigrettes - TARRAGON
vinegars - TARRAGON
wild rice - WATERCRESS
wine sauces - TARRAGON
yams - CINNAMON
yams - CLOVES
yams - GINGER
yams - MARJORAM
yams - NUTMEG
yeast breads - ROSEMARY
yellow squash - ALLSPICE
yellow vegetables - CINNAMON
yellow vegetables - GINGER
yellow vegetables - MACE
yellow vegetables - NUTMEG
zucchini - DILL
zucchini - MARJORAM
zucchini - OREGANO
zucchini - PARSLEY
zucchini - ROSEMARY


----------



## Rocklobster (May 29, 2011)

ranleemil said:


> While tarragon is the key ingredient in Sauce Chasseur, my favoite use is in lobster dishes. The best!


 
I like tarragon in home made tartar sauce....


----------



## Zhizara (May 29, 2011)

I copied the list (Thanks!), reformatted into 4 columns, larger font/type, landscape, then printed it out.  There's plenty of room to add favorites.  

Thanks again, dcsaute!  This will be very handy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 29, 2011)

Very nice, thanks!


----------



## taxlady (May 29, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I copied the list (Thanks!), reformatted into 4 columns, larger font/type, landscape, then printed it out.  There's plenty of room to add favorites.
> 
> Thanks again, dcsaute!  This will be very handy.



If you have it in a spread sheet, you could copy the columns to another page in the spreadsheet and sort by the spice. Then you could view it either way.


----------



## Zhizara (May 29, 2011)

I wanted to do that, Linda, but I couldn't separate the spices from the dishes without doing it one by one, so I just did it in Works documents with newspaper column format.  Eventually I may, but I already have a list by spices.


----------



## dcSaute (May 29, 2011)

>one by one

oh... my haid hurts....

copy & paste to a _notepad_ file - that saves as .txt

open the .txt file with Excel
follow the prompts for "delimited"
uncheck all the boxes, check "other" and insert the hypen

should look like:

hmm, Manage attachments refuses to manage; have a screen shot but no shoot.....  my magic wand  may not be big enough, maybe it needs new batteries?

anyway - specifying the hyphen as the delimiting character will split it into "dish" and SPICE


----------



## Zhizara (May 29, 2011)

I could do that, but like I said, I've already got a list by spices.  Thanks anyway, perhaps someone else can use your trick.


----------



## ranleemil (May 29, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> I like tarragon in home made tartar sauce....


 Thanks! I'll have to try that! I like to make my own remoulade and tartar sauce, but I don't think I've used tarragon!


----------



## Zhizara (May 29, 2011)

Tarragon is also great in tuna salad, egg salad, or chicken salad.


----------

